# New Digitrax PS 2012



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Got my PS 2012 and Soundtraxx PTB-100 programing booster today. The PS 2012 was a piece of cake to setup, and the trains simply LOVE all the juice! My N scale J class with sound and American Freedom Train GS 4 never ran better! Haven't had time to install the programming booster yet, or set up the DB 150 booster, but I'm workin on it!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats on the additions. I am glad I got a PS 2012 also. It should be all the power I will ever need. I do not have a programing booster yet. Its on my list. From what I hear they really help on certain brands of trains. I am starting to think I may want a booster also. Never ends does it?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

mopac,

That's part of the addiction!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Got the programming booster installed today. Worked great first time out! The only issue I had with it was when I did a "read all sheets", and my loco kept wanting to inch it's way off my programming track! Changed a few things around with the sound on my J class, but it still needs some tweaking. Lots of things to explore with the tsunami sound and lighting effects!


----------

